
NYC doctor says Covid-19 looks more like oxygen deprivation than pneumonia - kareemm
https://talkingpointsmemo.com/edblog/possible-developments-in-the-treatment-of-acute-covid-19
======
tomohawk
Very curious to hear expert commentary about this. I have a family member who
is an RN and is working with covid patients. This sounds very similar to what
she is seeing.

